# Is Aer Lingus getting strict on cabin baggage?



## gm88 (11 May 2009)

Flying soon with Aer Lingus, with only cabin baggage as only away 3 days and didn't want to pay €30 for a bag. However, I now notice that only 1 piece of cabin baggage allowed (like Ryanair), and I'm just wondering if they enforce it?


----------



## markpb (11 May 2009)

gm88 said:


> Flying soon with Aer Lingus, with only cabin baggage as only away 3 days and didn't want to pay €30 for a bag. However, I now notice that only 1 piece of cabin baggage allowed (like Ryanair), and I'm just wondering if they enforce it?



On my last flight with AE from Amsterdam to Dublin, the staff at the departure gate were checking everyones bags and forcng people with multiple or large bags to check them in. They did say it was because the flight was full so idont know if this is a common occourance.


----------



## so-crates (12 May 2009)

The one piece of cabin baggage and the weight restriction (6kgs) does not appear to be strictly enforced no. Probably especially as most people with cabin luggage check in online and go straight through security. I wouldn't gamble too far with it, though I have seen people turn up with laptop bag and case and generally get on without any problems. I have had no issues with a case (around 8/9kgs) and a small handbag. Three days should be well packable in that but make sure of two things, firstly the size of your bag will fit overhead and secondly that you can lift it into the overhead locker easily.

I have been on several flights where prior to boarding they announce that anyone with roller cases or multiple bags will have to check them in due to the flight being fully booked. In general it is far preferable when they do this as I have been on flights where they have not done this and it is usually mayhem. They don't charge anyone in these cases, the baggage is checked in at the departure gate.


----------



## BOXtheFOX (12 May 2009)

so-crates said:


> I have been on several flights where prior to boarding they announce that anyone with roller cases or multiple bags will have to check them in due to the flight being fully booked. They don't charge anyone in these cases, the baggage is checked in at the departure gate.


 
Does everyone just leave their cases at the departure gate and board the plane?


----------



## Hamek (13 May 2009)

You are allowed one piece of hand lauggage plus your handbag/purse if you are a lady or a lap top bag. 
This is a general rule for ALL airlines except for Ryanair of course who make their own ridiculous rules. Ryanair is the ONLY airline that wouldn't allow you take your hand lauggage plus a duty free bag on board. knowing fully well that you must have just purchased the duty free item at the airport.

At any rate, yes Air lingus allows one piece of hand laugage and a handbag/lap top bag.


----------

